# Speeding!!!



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Peeps.
Nice letter from Devon and Cornwall Police.........doing 38 in 30 zone, £100 please. :x 
Anyone managed to worm out of paying a fine doing 8mph over the prescribed limit?? :?

Paul


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadly i think its a percentage over the speed limit rather than just the 8mph over :-(

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

LOWEY said:


> Hi Peeps.
> Nice letter from Devon and Cornwall Police.........doing 38 in 30 zone, £100 please. :x
> Anyone managed to worm out of paying a fine doing 8mph over the prescribed limit?? :?
> 
> Paul


Ouch, sorry to hear that. No points? 
You'll remember to keep within the speed limit after paying that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Seems there may be a way out....not sure whether or not 8mph over the limit is considered a "minor breach". But if this is your first offense there's still hope!  Good luck!

*I accept the allegation in full but can I avoid a speeding fine?*

"Yes. For very minor breaches, you may be given the option to attend a speed awareness course. You cannot demand this entitlement. It is at the discretion of the Police but if it is offered, attendance will prevent penalty points, although you will have to pay for the course itself."

*Can I request a speed awareness course instead of a fine/penalty points?*

Although you can attempt to persuade the Police to offer a speed awareness course, the decision is entirely at their discretion and there is no obligation to offer a course at any stage. Most Police forces will only offer courses to first time offenders or to motorists who have committed a relatively minor offence.

http://www.speedingfinesuk.co.uk/speedi ... alties.htm


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I was on a speed awareness course last week for doing 38 in a 30. 
I think it depends on the area you were caught in and whether you have already been on a course in the last 3 years. 
I had to pay £80
Jenny
x


----------



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

I feel so sorry for you guys down south as you seem to be prosecuted / pursued for relatively small speeds above the limit.

In Scotland, there are Lord Advocates guidelines which 'suggest' when there should be penalties imposed although they are never made public. 
They are kept secret, even if you send a freedom of information request, as they can be hidden under the 'fighting crime' banner.
The guidline's figure in a 30's is 39 mph and above, although the cops between themselves generally agree to go for 43 mph in the 30's ( which is 10% + 10 mph).
Out of the 30's generally the decided figure is the speed limit + 20 mph i.e. 70 in the 50's and 90 in the 70's before they will prosecute.
These figures only apply to cops on the ground using radar, Vascar etc.

Camera vans, which are despised by cops, are a completely different animal. 
They are cash generating operations which should only be deployed at or near KSI (Killed or seriously Injured) locations, although we all know they are not.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BENGUNN said:


> I feel so sorry for you guys down south as you seem to be prosecuted / pursued for relatively small speeds above the limit.


I think you're kidding yourself quite frankly.Scotland is notoriously known for the police speed traps on the A9,M74, M8 and now the Highlands and have a lower tolerance of speed than the rest of the UK,with possibly the exception of North Wales.

http://www.pepipoo.com/forums/lofiversi ... 00029.html

This forum is riddled with like minded stories


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 35 mph in a 30, in Wales & £85 to attend speed awareness course.
I did learn that dual carriage ways were 70 mph & not 60 & best of all no points.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

leopard said:


> BENGUNN said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so sorry for you guys down south as you seem to be prosecuted / pursued for relatively small speeds above the limit.
> ...


And to top it off, no speed awareness courses north of the border.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

LOWEY said:


> Hi Peeps.
> Nice letter from Devon and Cornwall Police.........doing 38 in 30 zone, £100 please. :x
> Anyone managed to worm out of paying a fine doing 8mph over the prescribed limit?? :?
> 
> Paul


cruise control works really really well in these locations hit the button and save £100
it costs to go faster - dont 'worm' out, just pay up and slow down :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 35 mph in a 30, in Wales & £85 to attend speed awareness course.
> I did learn that dual carriage ways were 70 mph & not 60 & best of all no points.
> Hoggy.


But did you learn the difference between a dual and single carriage way ?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm expecting a lot more of these posts in future when this becomes more common - 
http://www.driving.co.uk/news/just-1mph ... -speeding/
The law is the law for a reason (unfortunately)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'm expecting a lot more of these posts in future when this becomes more common -
> http://www.driving.co.uk/news/just-1mph ... -speeding/
> The law is the law for a reason (unfortunately)


Lowering the prosecution limit to just 1mph over the limit is a danger, drivers will spend more time looking at there speedo and less at the road ahead, even some of the drivers organisations are agreeing about this 
Unless your less bothered about road safety and more about raking more and more money from the driving public then it's a great idea


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, 35 mph in a 30, in Wales & £85 to attend speed awareness course.
> ...


Hi, Yes & quite surprised at some of the Dual Carrriage Way examples they gave that were 70 mph.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I passed a mobile speed trap in a 20mph zone recently - presumably 10% = 2mph plus 10mph allows for a max of 24 mpg tolerance in these zones. Fortunately I'd just set off from a mini-roundabout otherwise ..... :? 
There are some nice roads in the Peak District where the limit is 50mph and there are often mobile speed cameras out. I find it easiest to set my cruise control to 50mph and let that take control.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

There's nothing worse than passing a mobile speed trap at slightly over the speed limit and then waiting the dreaded 2 week wait to see if you get the Nip in the post.A pit in the bottom of the stomach moment if ever there was one.

Happened to me 3 weeks ago whilst overtaking a van,probably the reason he was going so slow,but thankfully no ticket


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The average SPECS speed cameras on the Cat and Fiddle have one section where it's tricky to try and achieve an average of 50 mph between cameras due to all the twisty bends and another dead straight section where it's arguably safer to go a lot quicker because there are no obstacles and clear visibility because it's dead straight.

In reality the conditions are a far more important determinant of a real safe limit which of course will vary all the time. I can see why a working limit system needs to simplify this by having blanket fixed limits over large areas, otherwise it's too complicated and confusing but to concentrate on improving the accuracy of detection in order to determine the tiniest excess over what is an arbitrary and clearly inaccurate representation of risk - the speed alone - is clearly a nonsense in itself.

Are they trying to slow speeding drivers down? Wouldn't that be achieved by reducing the speed limit by a few mph and keeping the same level of inaccuracy? Or raising the speed limit by a few mph and applying strict and accurate detection? Of course they want nice round numbers on signs like 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 mph etc. and not need to change them all. Or are they trying to slow everybody down by a percentage by making everybody aim for 25 mph in a 30 mph zone etc?

It's very frustrating driving behind a crocodile of cars doing 40 mph in a 60 mph zone all following a caravan which nobody can overtake because nobody leaves gaps. The creeping introduction of 50 mph and stricter enforcement isn't going to help. Surely education and better driver training would better improve safety. Would that not save more money and lives too in the longer run?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


I always knew dual carriageways were 70 but was very surprised to learn the difference


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> But did you learn the difference between a dual and single carriage way ?





Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes & quite surprised at some of the Dual Carrriage Way examples they gave that were 70 mph.
> Hoggy.


I always knew dual carriageways were 70 but was very surprised to learn the difference[/quote]

Hi, Some of the "Duel Carriage Ways" had no central barriers as such & some had entrances to driveways etc & still 70 mph :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

70 mph unless otherwise stated or if you are driving a bus, coach or goods vehicle or have a caravan in tow.

What's a dual carriageway though? Number of lanes is irrelevant, so long as it has a central reservation :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's this?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> What's this?


Hi, A single carriage way, as there is no physical barrier between the 2 lanes.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was a trick question as when the photograph was taken in 2005 it was actually a motorway with a 70 mph limit and the only one of its kind in the country. It led to the bizarre situation that you could overtake on the opposing side of the motorway :lol: It's now been reduced to being the A6144 from its previous A6144(M) status and dropped to a 50 mph limit :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A motorway  For moment thought my speed awareness course had been a waste of 4 hours. :lol:  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A6144(M)_motorway

Interestingly the Highway Code defines a dual carriageway as "... a road which has a central reservation to separate the carriageways." It doesn't seem to define central reservation however. It could be some grass.

There is this:



> Regulation 4 of the Traffic Signs Regulations and General Directions 2002 defines a central reservation.
> 
> CENTRAL RESERVATION means -
> (a) any land between the carriageways of a road comprising two carriageways; or
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, A dual carriage way has to have a physical barrier, a mound of earth, a grass verge etc, but doesn't have to be an armco barrier. 
I was surprised at some of the examples of dual carriageways shown on the speed awareness course that were 70 mph.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a good one in Norfolk:

























http://www.trucknetuk.com/phpBB/viewtop ... =2&t=33738


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Here's a good one in Norfolk:


Hi John, So unless signposted differently, 70 mph, doesn't make sense does it.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's surprising how many think derestricted dual carriageways are 60 mph. I suspect it may be to do with the publicity around speed restrictions during the oil crisis in the 70's - they didn't publicise when it was lifted to the same extent. There's one near me with a speed camera and the number of people who drop to under 60 mph when going past it then speeding back up after, having slowed you down, is annoying. I do enjoy not slowing down when the car next to me jams the brakes on :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Where has this misunderstanding about speed limits come from? It's always been clear in my head that de-restricted was 70 on a dual carriage way on 60 on single carriage ways. Is it really that widely misunderstood. 
BTW it is DUAL carriageway as opposed to those 3 lane roads where the central lane is for overtaking - in either direction. They are DUEL carriageways. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not tricky at all, but I don't get this de restricted bit. I thought the white sign with black diagonal was NSL (National Speed Limit) so was 70 for duals (or separated roads as others above) and 60 elsewhere.

If not NSL then appropriate signage posted, apart from 30's where street lighting was the clue...

To OP, suck it up and take the fine. Yep, we all speed at times, accept it and move on. I got done for 60 on a short stretch of 50 limit, like 1/4 mile on an otherwise 60 road a couple of years back, did the speed awareness, which was a bit of a joke as the "instructor" really was a santamonius b'stard. Drove the same road a few weeks later and limit was raised to 60...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > What's this?
> ...


I guess the clue is in the 2-way traffic sign  You don't get 2-way traffic on a dual carriageway - hence the faster speed limit. But in this odd case even though its a motorway is the speed limit 60mph or 70mph?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was 70 mph because it was a motorway classification and de-restricted. In fact to prove the case here's a video of driving up it when it was still under motorway classification. Note the blue motorway signs, emergency telephones, 100 m marker posts and blue end of motorway sign at the traffic lights! Quite bizarre. Apparently it caused a lot of confusion with some people driving at 40 mph and footballers in Ferraris doing 70+mph.

http://www.pathetic.org.uk/former/a6144m/videos/jan06/a6144m-west.mpg


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks all.....I think it will be the speed aware course, just sent of my details. Will await outcome. Once again thanks, I enjoyed reading all your replies. Cheered me up.

Paul.


----------

